# Reiserfs NOT clean on boot, not reiserfschecked?

## rggjan

Everytime I boot after a crash, or when the filesystems weren't cleanly unmounted, I get the following message on boot:

...

 * Checking root filesystem ...

Reiserfs super block in block 16 on 0x807 of format 3.6 with standard journal

Blocks (total/free): 2570400/399329 by 4096 bytes

Filesystem is NOT clean

Filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay.

Checking internal tree..finished  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...  [ ok ]

...

This is my fstab:

/dev/sda8               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda7               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda4               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3               /home           ext3            defaults        0 2

Does this mean, my root filesystem is not checked for errors after a crash?

This thought frightens me... What can I do here? Is my fstab wrong?

Thanks for help, or even hints what to do...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rggjan,

```
Filesystem is NOT clean

Filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay. 
```

Says that any transactions in the journal were thrown away. (There may have been none)

I recall that reiserfs has to be checked manually in the event of an unclean shutdown, its never automated at startup.

----------

## cyrillic

 *rggjan wrote:*   

> Filesystem is NOT clean
> 
> ...
> 
> Checking internal tree..finished  [ ok ] 

 

First fsck reports that the filesystem needs checking, then the check is performed. (no problem as far as I can see)

 *rggjan wrote:*   

> Filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay. 

 

The reason fsck does not replay the journal is because this is done earlier in the boot process. (when the rootfs is first mounted by the kernel)

----------

## rggjan

First of all: Thanks for the answers... but now I'm even more confused

-IF the filesystem is checked earlier, then why does it give out a "not clean" message lateron? Shouldn't it be clean by then? And shouldn't there be some kind of time delay during the checking as with ext3?

-and IF the filesystem is NOT checked, then how can you do that later? I thought it isn-t very wise to check mounted filesystems, and if the journal is thrown away... then how can I do it?

I think this whole thing should be mentioned more clearly in the installing documentation of gentoo... There it looks, as if you could use reiserfs just like ext3 or anything else, but with that it really makes unsecure... I don't want to lose any data

----------

## cyrillic

 *rggjan wrote:*   

> it really makes unsecure... I don't want to lose any data

 

Any time your computer crashes, it is possible to lose data, so you may want to find out why that is happening.

----------

## rggjan

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *rggjan wrote:*   it really makes unsecure... I don't want to lose any data 
> 
> Any time your computer crashes, it is possible to lose data, so you may want to find out why that is happening.

 

Yeah, that' true. But Computers crash from time to time, and one or another corrupted file in "lost+found" is something entirely different than a broken partition table due to missing journal replays and filesystem checks...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rggjan,

The partition is only ever written by fdisk. If your partition table gets trashed, its not normally by a crash and its never die to skipping journal replays.

----------

## rggjan

Hmm... so what are the fsck's for anyway? I've always thought, that they're done to prevent data loss...

----------

## rggjan

After another "crash" (battery empty) I rebooted into the other os (ubuntu) on this Computer and made a reiserfsck there (before rebooting into Gentoo)

This took quite long (about half a minute or so)... but that, again, looks like gentoo doesn't check it on boot (because the boot time isn't increasing at all after "crashes")

Does anyone else have this problem?

----------

